# 2005 Fall Schedule for The Gate



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

*
**









The Gate Fall Race Schedule ​Points series is 7 out of 9 races/First points race is September 11th.​We need your help to tear down the track after specified race days.​Sunday racing hours: 8am doors open, 11:00 race​Practice hours: 5:30-10:00​Race Fees: $15 for first class, $10 for second​Practice fees: $10​Races in BOLDare Gate points races​ 

​August- 30th race (tear down track)​​September- 1st (track rebuild)​7th practice (new layout)​11th race​14th practice​18th race​21nd practice​25th race (teardown track after)​27th (track rebuild)​28th practice (new layout)​​October- 2nd race​5th practice​9th race BRP points race also​12th practice​16th race​19th practice​23rd race (tear down track for Halloween Race)​25th, 27th rebuild track for Halloween Race and get place ready​28th-30th Halloween Race​​November- 1st (tear down track and rebuild)​2nd (practice new layout and fix up any rebuild duties for the layout)​6th race (no points)​9th practice​13th race​16th practice​19th, 20th (Champs Warm Up, no points)​21st ,22nd open for practice for the champs 9am-10pm​23rd-27th Indoor Champs​​December- 4th race (no points)​7th practice​11th race (final points race for the Fall)​14th practice​ 



HobbyTown USA's will be racing at the Gate in Maple Hts. Ohio for the 2005/2006 indoor season. HobbyTown will run at The Gate Friday nights independently of any other organization, with the same race directors, format and classes as last year. 

2005/2006 Schedule​BRP points races are in Bold in addition to normal HT racing

September30 
October 7, 14, 21
November 4, 11
November 18 Champs warm up, foam tired Touring cars and
1/12 scale only non points race
December 2, 9
January 6, 13, 20
February 3, 10, 17
March3, 10 

We will not be holding open practices this year, but NORCAR will be holding open practices on Wednesdays. Please see the Cleveland Style at The Gate thread for NORCAR's practice and race schedule.

Classes

1/10 Touring Car Foam Tires
1/10 Touring Car Rubber Tires 
Mini Coopers
1/10 Bombers pre 1980 bodies, except GT 40, stock motor, any chassis
you can fit a body on with the wheels under the body.
1/18 Trucks
1/18 Onroad cars
1/12 scale pan cars

$12.00 first class $8.00 additional classes family discount available.

Practice at 5:00 signup's close at 6:30 racing at 6:45.​​​​​​*​


----------

